# Antiphospholipd test



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Peter

I was hoping not to have to bother you quite yet, but hey, hum I am already Im afraid.

I wont go into the ins and outs of it but basically my clinic have made a small error and given me incorrect blood results for the above test. I was lead to believe all was normal where by in fact my levels are some what raised at 31. Is this very high? I am having another repeat test done on Wednesday morning but am I right to believe that this is easily treated? Or does this not look good for me? I am unexplained and have never achieved any sort of pregnancy in the last 4 years, is it possible in your opinion this cold be a factor in why? Ive never even had a miscarrage as far as Im aware.
Your advice would be appreciated, thanks so much for your help

Lou x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lou,

This sounds to be a bit of a mess!! The test you describe
can give useful information if it is done properly. You shuold have two tests 8 weeks apart and bear in mind that viral infections cause abnormally high levels. The tests must be specific for what is known as B2GP1, if not the result is also useless. The reporting lab must state their normal range and something called lupus anticoagulant must also be tested at the same time. Sorry to go all technical but unless these things are adhered to then the result is useless.

If there turns out to be a high level then treatment can be as simple as aspirin.

Hope this helps!

Peter



Lou said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I was hoping not to have to bother you quite yet, but hey, hum I am already Im afraid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks so much Peter

I am really shocked by what you say, I am going to The Lister and expected the BEST care and advice. I had the original blood test at the beginning of November because of the mistake I am having the 2nd one done tomorrow morning so that is longer than 8 weeks ago. I really do not know what to think as I am in the process of down regging right now.
Thanks for the advice, I will see what I am told tomorrow morning. I have had the other thing done that you mention. My antiocardiolipins appear to be normal though.
Presumibly being treated for this condition with heparin if I do not have it would be harmfull to any growing embryo?

Lou x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Lou said:


> Thanks so much Peter
> 
> I am really shocked by what you say, I am going to The Lister and expected the BEST care and advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

peter

Thanks so much again for you advice. Had 2nd blood test this morning. I was told 31 is high so they are expecting the result to confirm I have Hughes. I have also been told if this is the case I will be given asprin and heparin so hope my blood wont be too runny!

Anyway thanks a million you are a huge asset to this website, you truley are

Lou


----------

